

Hatch: the app that loves you back - olivercameron
http://www.hatchpet.com

======
nivla
This reminds me of Virtual Pets, that small electronic toy most kids had in
90's.[1] Interesting to see it an app today.

[1] <http://malcolmxpark.org/?p=522>

------
kumarski
somehow this is depressing. Kudos to your skills. But really now?

------
argumentum
Also similar to tamagotchi pets, a fad in the late 90s.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tamagotchi>

